# Medicine



## Guest (Jun 25, 2000)

Has anyone been taking Zanaflex for fibro.The doctor just put my husband on this. Am not sure if it is helping much. If anyone has any advice I can give my husband on meds that work let me know please. Thanks and bless you , Summer


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Summer:I'm not familiar with Zanaflex. What kind of medicine is it? I take flexeril when my fm gets bad. It is a muscle relaxant and it's suppose to help you sleep. Unfortunately, you can't do too much after taking it. It makes me pretty groggy. I find massage and a warm bath and walking helps. For pain, I take tylenol when needed. How has your husband been sleeping? It is very important for your husband to get a good sleep. I think that is half the battle with fm. The rheumy can also prescribe something for that. Everyone seems to find something that will work for them, I hope your husband will find his too. Good Luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2000)

Hi, Thanks for the information. The medicine he is taking is for your muscles. He takes it at night. He has tryed over the counter medicine for pain and nothing helps. He has a sleep disorder that puts in in a sleep but he doesn't get a deep sleep hardly ever. Sometimes he can sleep 12 hrs. I agree, fibro is effected by sleep.Thanks for your help. Polly


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2000)

Hi,I started taking elavil in 93, 10mg a day, it resorted my life, over the years it has been increased, now its 50mg a day, at bedtime, it worked extremely well for me, but not for everyone. I ahve also started taking celebrex, it worked very well for joint pain but it gives some people headaches, and some people stomach irritation. Good luck, and come back and post when you need to vent or just want to connect, it is sometimes just as hard to be the spouse as it is to be the patient.Lori Ann


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2000)

Lori Anne,Thank you for the information you gave me. My husband was on Effector(sp?) last year and it helped his stomach is about all but when he got off of it.I realize it had made him less edgy. I have been married two years and I can see a big change in his moods and in the way he feels. He doesn't seem to want to get help either. I will keep the medicine in mind you said. I am at my wits end. You can change someone who doesn't want help. I don't know what to do. I have IBS(very mild) and I take levin if I need it for my stomach. I wish my husband would try it. Nothing really helps his muscles at all. He hasn't been exactly told he had fibro but I think all the signs are there. Thank you again for your help. I do need to have somewhere to talk to others.I know it is hard on my husband but doesn't realize it is hard on me too. He always says gets upset if I show concern. I guess cuz he hurts all the time. I can't help it I care. Bless you, Summer


----------

